# Does Sentra Spec V 02-05 Spring fits Sentra gxe 05 ??



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, i'm newbie on this world of nissan...

:newbie:

i was wondering if Sentra spec V 02-05 springs fits Sentra B15 00-05 and Almera N16 Chassis Central America edition 2008-2010??

Thanks Buddies...!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they should fit, they are just different spring rates


----------



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> they should fit, they are just different spring rates


ok then what is the best spring rate for my friend's Almera N16?...

or what spring brand is better?... he was something like F:2.0" and R:2.0"...

thanks for ur quickly answer speedo...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what is the car being used for? autox, time attack, grocerys etc


----------



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> what is the car being used for? autox, time attack, grocerys etc


Well he wants a nice drop 4 daily drive... So he has 18" wheels + 215/35r18... Then a 2" drop would be nice... He wants a good brand of springs...

What do u recommend?...

Respect!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like you want a aftermarket set up.. there are many to choose from, adjustable, spring rates etc, big price range too... but with a 2" drop, that might narrow the field some


----------



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> sounds like you want a aftermarket set up.. there are many to choose from, adjustable, spring rates etc, big price range too... but with a 2" drop, that might narrow the field some


Yeah he wants a aftermarket setup like eibach springs or tein spring... But its dont drop 2"...

Im thinking to recommend him the vogtland spring... 1.8" drop... 

What do you think?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no experience with them....


----------



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> no experience with them....


ok thank you!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't expect the stock struts to last with anything more than a 1" drop. He'll be driving around with blown struts within a matter of months with a 2" drop.


----------



## tigerwing25 (Nov 26, 2010)

chimmike said:


> don't expect the stock struts to last with anything more than a 1" drop. He'll be driving around with blown struts within a matter of months with a 2" drop.


people like us understood this... but like him, he doesnt matter about struts... he only wants his 2" drop... LOL

well thanks anyway


----------

